

Great idea www.openhatch.org - andrewstuart

The best substitute for commercial experience is experience on an open source project.  Actually maybe open source experience is better than commercial experience........anyhoo - this is a much needed way to connect developers with projects.
======
ahmicro
Thanks for sharing, i was looking for this

------
andrewstuart
clickable <http://www.openhatch.org>

